# install of cacti fails because x11-toolkits/pango is already installed



## george_harley (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello,

I'm trying to install cacti on a FreeBSD server 7.3 release p2.
I've tried all kinds of things, including the suggested make deinstall/make reinstall but to no avail.
But keep running into the following during this installation:


```
===>  Checking if x11-toolkits/pango already installed
===>   pango-1.28.1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of x11-toolkits/pango
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1
```

If I install Pango separately and then deinstall it, I get the following messages 


```
S3-test# pkg_delete pango-1.28.1
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/include/pango-1.0/pango/pangocairo.h' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/girepository-1.0/PangoCairo-1.0.typelib' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.a' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.la' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pangocairo.pc' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/gir-1.0/PangoCairo-1.0.gir' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
```

So it seems that the packing list is incorrectly specified, but then again I don't know how to correctly specify the list.

Thanks,
Herman


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2010)

Clean your port workdir and try install, not reinstall:
`# cd /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango`
`# make deinstall clean`
`# make install`


----------



## george_harley (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi,
tnx for your reply!
I gave that a try with same results, see results below


```
S3-test# make deinstall clean
===>  Deinstalling for x11-toolkits/pango
===>   Deinstalling pango-1.28.1
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/include/pango-1.0/pango/pangocairo.h' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/girepository-1.0/PangoCairo-1.0.typelib' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.a' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.la' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so.0' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/libdata/pkgconfig/pangocairo.pc' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: file '/usr/local/share/gir-1.0/PangoCairo-1.0.gir' doesn't exist
pkg_delete: couldn't entirely delete package (perhaps the packing list is
incorrectly specified?)
===>  Cleaning for pango-1.28.1
```


After the de-install I re-installed it with make install:

```
S3-test# make install
```
I omitted most of the compiling, but will show you the end:

```
gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.1'
gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango/work/pango-1.28.1'
===>   Compressing manual pages for pango-1.28.1
===>   Running ldconfig
/sbin/ldconfig -m /usr/local/lib
===>   Registering installation for pango-1.28.1
S3-test#
```
It looks like it installed it correctly as I've seen before, but if I now try to install cacti, it runs into the same problem:

```
S3-test# portinstall net-mgmt/cacti
```
text omitted untill the installation exits.

```
===>  Checking if x11-toolkits/pango already installed
===>   pango-1.28.1 is already installed
      You may wish to ``make deinstall'' and install this port again
      by ``make reinstall'' to upgrade it properly.
      If you really wish to overwrite the old port of x11-toolkits/pango
      without deleting it first, set the variable "FORCE_PKG_REGISTER"
      in your environment or the "make install" command line.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
** Command failed [exit code 1]: /usr/bin/script -qa /tmp/portinstall20101027-7490-yx6qed-0 env make
** Fix the problem and try again.
--->  Skipping 'net-mgmt/cacti' because a requisite port 'databases/rrdtool' failed (specify -k to force)
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! databases/rrdtool	(X libraries missing)
	* net-mgmt/cacti
```

Thanks,
Herman


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 27, 2010)

Possibly caused by portinstall.  portinstall really isn't helping, anyway; installing cacti without portinstall isn't significantly more difficult:
`# cd /usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti; make install clean`


----------



## george_harley (Oct 28, 2010)

Alas...same result

```
/usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti
S3-test# make deinstall clean
===>  Deinstalling for net-mgmt/cacti
===>   cacti not installed, skipping
===>  Cleaning for rrdtool-1.4.4
===>  Cleaning for php52-mysql-5.2.14_1
===>  Cleaning for php52-session-5.2.14_1
===>  Cleaning for php52-sockets-5.2.14_1
===>  Cleaning for php52-snmp-5.2.14_1
===>  Cleaning for php52-xml-5.2.14_1
===>  Cleaning for pango-1.28.1
===>  Cleaning for cacti-0.8.7g
S3-test# pkg_info | grep php52-xml-5.2.14_1
php52-xml-5.2.14_1  The xml shared extension for php
S3-test# pwd
/usr/ports/net-mgmt/cacti
===>  Vulnerability check disabled, database not found
```

Then the install 

```
S3-test# make install clean
```

With same result complains about pango already being installed.....etc

Thanks again for your time,
Regards,
Herman


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2010)

It's rrdtool that wants pango.
`# cd /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool; make missing`

That should show dependencies it thinks aren't already present.  What does
`# ls -l /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo*`
show?


----------



## george_harley (Oct 28, 2010)

Hello,
When I ran the make missing in the rrdtool directory it returned nothing:


```
[root@S3-test /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool]# make missing
[root@S3-test /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool]#
```
When pango is installed:

```
[root@S3-test /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool]# pkg_info | grep pango
pango-1.28.1        An open-source framework for the layout and rendering of i1
```
and run your ls -l command:

```
[root@S3-test /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool]# ls -l /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo*
ls: /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo*: No such file or directoryl/lib/libpangocairo* 
[root@S3-test /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool]#
```
So pangocairo does not seem to be installed.
Which also seems to be true when I try to install rrdtool:

```
[root@S3-test /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool]# make install
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/perl5.10.1 - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on package: libtool>=2.2 - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on file: /usr/local/bin/intltool-extract - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on shared library: freetype.9 - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on shared library: cairo.2 - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on shared library: png.6 - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on shared library: xml2 - found
===>   rrdtool-1.4.4 depends on shared library: pangocairo-1.0.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for pangocairo-1.0.0 in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/pango
===>   Returning to build of rrdtool-1.4.4
Error: shared library "pangocairo-1.0.0" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool.
```
The shared library pangocairo-1.0.0 does not exist, and I thought that was part of x11-toolkits/pango. Not so.
Currently trying to find out how to get this library.....Will keep you updated.
Thanks again!!


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 28, 2010)

george_harley said:
			
		

> and run your ls -l command:
> 
> ```
> [root@S3-test /usr/ports/databases/rrdtool]# ls -l /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo*
> ...



No, it is:

```
% pkg_which /usr/local/lib/libpangocairo-1.0.so
pango-1.28.1
```

So why is your system not installing it?  Maybe permissions, or misguided softlinking of other libraries, or something weird in your LOCALBASE settings, or counterproductive things in /etc/make.conf like CFLAGS.

If you could deinstall and clean pango, then capture the output of building and installing it again, it may be helpful.


----------



## george_harley (Oct 29, 2010)

Ok, I finally got it to work. I thought I had looked carefully at the many compilation messages that passed the screen, but while I was collecting the data to answer you I noticed an error that I had missed untill then  that libpng12 was missing. This version of png was not even on the system (v1.4.3 was on there). Looking through the FreeBSD forum I found someone that also had a problem with libpng12, it sugested performing:
[
CODE]portupgrade -fr graphics/png[/CODE]

to upgrade all ports that depend on png v1.4.3.

While it was upgrading I also noticed that cairo and pango were taken care of. After this I could install rrdtool and cacti without any problem.
Thanks for your patience and your help.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 29, 2010)

That would be a missed note in /usr/ports/UPDATING:
`# less +/20100328 /usr/ports/UPDATING`

Always, yes always, read the new entries in UPDATING after you use portsnap or csup.  They can save you much pain.
pkg_libchk is a handy utility from sysutils/bsdadminscripts will check for library problems like this one.


----------

